# How Often Do You Change Your Oil?



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Curious that you mention a 1 micron filter size. On a different filter topic, K&N, they used to disclaim that their filters would let 1 micron grit through. Ergo, the greater the air flow through their cloth filters. Their claim was, that at 1 micron, the grit size would just blow through the engine and not harm it. Hmmmm. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## tonyjh63 (Oct 18, 2016)

Speaking of oil changes, I just ran the check oil level program on my '07 X3, and on it's final "count up", it only registered 2 out of the 5 "slots", but the word, "OK" came on. Since all 5 slots didn't light up, I assume I'm a little low on oil, but by how much? I'm planning on changing my oil next week - should I go ahead and get 7 qts? Thanks!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

tonyjh63 said:


> Speaking of oil changes, I just ran the check oil level program on my '07 X3, and on it's final "count up", it only registered 2 out of the 5 "slots", but the word, "OK" came on. Since all 5 slots didn't light up, I assume I'm a little low on oil, but by how much? I'm planning on changing my oil next week - should I go ahead and get 7 qts? Thanks!


It depends on the engine size. Google is your friend. Six-cylinder engines take more than four-cylinder engines.


----------



## tonyjh63 (Oct 18, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> It depends on the engine size. Google is your friend. Six-cylinder engines take more than four-cylinder engines.


Oh sorry, I just assumed all '07 X3s had the 3.0 liter inline 6, as mine does.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

tonyjh63 said:


> Oh sorry, I just assumed all '07 X3s had the 3.0 liter inline 6, as mine does.


Actually, you're probably right. Before the days of turbocharging, all BMW's in the U.S. had either 6's, 8's, 10's, or 12's.

You probably need 7 quarts or 6.5 liters. There are exceptions, though. E46 (2001-2006) M3's only took 5.3 quarts/5.0 liters. I had a lot of arguments with dealers about that. The car had a dipstick, so it was easy to prove them wrong.

I'm going to stir the pot here and recommend that you use an oil that meets BMW's Long Life spec's (LL-01, LL- 04, LL-14, etc.) oil. This could cause another 100 posts on this thread.) The current BMW OEM oil meets these spec's. If you shop around on-line, the stuff is as cheap as anything at an auto parts store, and better. LL-04 is for diesel. The LL-14 spec is new, and for real thin (0W-20) oil used in the new four-cylinder engines. You'd want an LL-01, assuming you burn gasoline.

Good synthetic oil usually meets ACEA A3/B3 or A3/B4. Here's a comparison chart of these spec's. LL-01 is better. I recently paid $10 for a quart of synthetic Pennzoil for my lawnmower. My last batch of LL-01 was about $9/liter, mail order.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Up until my new BMW, purchased this August, I did all my own maintenance for 45+ years. Then, I started to do simply arithmetic and looked underneath my new car. If I take it to a qualified BMW mechanic, and pay him about $20 for his/her labor, I am only $20 more out of pocket than if I do it myself. So much for home oil changes. Plus, I don't have to worry about the capacity of my crankcase, plus filter. That is part of that $20.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

MN435 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a used 2014 435i with 27k miles on it. I'm new to this forum and BMW's in general, but I've heard mixed opinions regarding engine life and reliability of these cars.
> 
> ...


My Indy said the same exact thing as that E36 owner told you.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

nachfolger said:


> if you're worried about eco then you should consider selling your car and buying a i3 or a bike.
> 
> This argument is a silly reason to hurt your engine potentially.


----------



## 07 E63650i (Jan 7, 2013)

I change the engine oil and oil filter every 7,500 miles with Liqui-Moly Leichtlauf High-Tech 5W-40.

Now that I do not drive the car as much, I may change the oil every 5,000 miles.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

tonyjh63 said:


> Speaking of oil changes, I just ran the check oil level program on my '07 X3, and on it's final "count up", it only registered 2 out of the 5 "slots", but the word, "OK" came on. Since all 5 slots didn't light up, I assume I'm a little low on oil, but by how much? I'm planning on changing my oil next week - should I go ahead and get 7 qts? Thanks!


Post on the X3 E83 forum. I think it takes 6 quarts. I would get 7 quarts and add some oil now. I never drive on low oil, even if I was planning to change the oil in a few days.


----------



## chatcher (Dec 26, 2013)

I change my cars once a year most never even see 3k in that period. The trucks and utes get regular changes at 5k and the diesel gets 15 quarts every 3k With synthetic I would say 5k or one yr which ever comes first.


----------



## GenaFishbeck (Feb 10, 2015)

MN435 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a used 2014 435i with 27k miles on it. I'm new to this forum and BMW's in general, but I've heard mixed opinions regarding engine life and reliability of these cars.
> 
> ...


Hey there, MN435 - Have you ever tried Pennzoil Synthetics? Pennzoil is currently running the Used Oil Analysis Program for 2016, and we'd love for you to participate. Through the program, you'll receive a sample of Pennzoil Synthetics for your vehicle along with complimentary testing materials and lab results on the motor oil's performance from Blackstone. If you're interested, please send us a private message for more details. Talk soon! - Gena & The Pennzoil Team


----------



## Wgosma (Sep 28, 2009)

7,500 miles; Kendall 5W-30 full synthetic.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I was doing 7,500 - but changing to 5,000 now as my Mobil 1 European is no long LL01 certified. It's a quick job to do.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

GenaFishbeck said:


> Hey there, MN435 - Have you ever tried Pennzoil Synthetics? Pennzoil is currently running the Used Oil Analysis Program for 2016, and we'd love for you to participate. Through the program, you'll receive a sample of Pennzoil Synthetics for your vehicle along with complimentary testing materials and lab results on the motor oil's performance from Blackstone. If you're interested, please send us a private message for more details. Talk soon! - Gena & The Pennzoil Team


I used penzoil platinum a couple of times - it's nice oil, but the local walmart supercenter where I shop always seem to have empty shelves where the product I need is - have you ever tried asking for help in those places - talk about wasting your time. :tsk:


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*Changing the Oil*

Fortunately my 328d has a dipstick! After two weeks of ownership, I may want to change the oil. It was last changed by BMW at 18,900-mi. I now have 21,100-mi on the car. When I pulled the dipstick, the oil was black! From reading the posts, I think I want to change the oil. Unfortunately, the Owner's Manual offers no help in this area! Hints to a DIY oil change, appropriate filter & quantity of oil would be appreciated.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

CHDriver said:


> After two weeks of ownership, I may want to change the oil. It was last changed by BMW at 18,900-mi. I now have 21,100-mi on the car.


What a waste of natural resources and completely eco unfriendly.


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

Look, I'm just trying to take care of my expensive car! Chill.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

CHDriver said:


> Fortunately my 328d has a dipstick! After two weeks of ownership, I may want to change the oil. It was last changed by BMW at 18,900-mi. I now have 21,100-mi on the car. When I pulled the dipstick, the oil was black! From reading the posts, I think I want to change the oil. Unfortunately, the Owner's Manual offers no help in this area! Hints to a DIY oil change, appropriate filter & quantity of oil would be appreciated.


it's a waste of time + money + resources to change your oil after so few miles as it will turn black again almost instantly in any diesel:

http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/technical-stuff/19700-why-does-engine-oil-go-black-immediately.html

for details on the filter, type of oil and quantity needed - you'd be better off posting in the model specific sub-forums.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I would agree with that,
the oil is nasty and black after first oil change, I now do it twice a year, still nasty, planning on doing it 7,400 or even every 5k

screw LLO, it comes out nasty

my wifes caravan is every 5k,so what makes that so special than a top end sports car?



MN435 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought a used 2014 435i with 27k miles on it. I'm new to this forum and BMW's in general, but I've heard mixed opinions regarding engine life and reliability of these cars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

jiveturky1 said:


> Thanks for the post and the link. That is really interesting. How do you think that factors into low-mileage annual oil changes? 3 of my cars don't even exceed 5k miles a year, so I'm changing once a year per the manufacturer recommendation. For one of the cars that's like a 1500 mile oil change. Is it doing damage?


Since he emphasized "CAN" probably more wasteful than anything.


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

To me the bottom line is do what makes you feel the most comfortable. Most peoples comfort level is determined by combining scientific fact and common sense. It is your car. If you want to change the oil every 5000k do it. If you want to change it every 10,000k do it. I personally like to error on the side of caution. Even though I only drive my Z3 1500 miles a year, I change the oil every 12 months. It's my car and my money. I have found this discussion interesting. Everyone makes a good case for their opinion.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

Not to nit pick, but there is that undercurrent in many of these threads; Did you really mean to suggest either a 5 million mile or 10 million mile oil change interval?

Actually, regarding your Z4, you will find in my posts buried way back, that dirt is the primary enemy of engines. Over that year, moisture containing air moved in and out of your engine, through open valves, condensation after short trips, and cold combustion (because of short trips). That allowed water to contaminate your oil, combine with combustion byproducts, to produce various corrosive compounds. So, changing your oil after a year, was a very good thing.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Glaird said:


> Did you really mean to suggest either a 5 million mile or 10 million mile oil change interval?


huh?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I am glad to see my recollection of VW's 30K mile OCI confirmed. Would that BMW so open or transparent. I really really miss my TDI guru Jason Daniels of Oregon, Wisconsin, and wish that he would expand his expertise to diesel BMWs

ETA: Similarly, I recall OTR tractors' OCI as the same as the planned overhaul interval, of course with by-pass filters and additive burnout monitoring.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Gary J said:


> huh?


Read the post. 5000k and 10,000k equate to 5,000,000 (5 Million) and 10,000,000 (10 Million). Just picking at nits.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok. best you got but What-ever.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

correct 5000k is like saying "5000 thousand" which is 5 million
should have said 5k

not really a problem, unless your talking about money and you def dont wanna get 5 thousand and 5 millions mixed up (unless it works in your favour :rofl



crazy4trains said:


> Read the post. 5000k and 10,000k equate to 5,000,000 (5 Million) and 10,000,000 (10 Million). Just picking at nits.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Glaird said:


> Actually, regarding your Z4, you will find in my posts buried way back, *that dirt is the primary enemy of engines.* Over that year, moisture containing air moved in and out of your engine, through open valves, condensation after short trips, and cold combustion (because of short trips).* That allowed water to contaminate your oil, combine with combustion byproducts, to produce various corrosive compounds. *So, changing your oil after a year, was a very good thing.


Agreed. Changing after a year is a good thing if the mileage interval has not been reached yet. Any extra wear caused by the shorter OCIs won't be noticed in engine life because it would take so long (i.e., 15-20 years) to log enough miles to see any difference it might make. In my particular case where I'm logging around 1k miles/week, I log the miles fast enough that the 1 year recommendation doesn't apply. I simply use the correct oil (LL04 for my diesels) and go the recommended mileage interval by the book. That works out to a couple of months between oil changes so it's convenient even with my logging around 1k miles/week.

Dirt would show up as high Silica levels (i.e., sand) in the UOA data, indicating problems with intake air filtration or an air leak somewhere causing unfiltered air to enter. Aftermarket air filters such as K&N can cause this.

When I've shown gasoline car owners the ink black color of oil in a diesel only minutes after an oil change, they are horrified and wonder what's "wrong" with my engine. The oil actually isn't "dirty" at all and 100% normal in a diesel and nothing to worry about. Among other things Drivbiwire explained in the link I provided earlier, the oil is doing its job of controlling soot by keeping soot safely suspended in the oil where it does no harm. The oil SHOULD appear black in this case because the oil is doing its job and protecting the engine. The time to me to worry is if and when the oil appears anything OTHER than totally black.

The normal coffee color of oil that's been run a few thousand miles in a gasoline engine isn't "dirty". It means the oil is doing its job and should stay in there for the recommended interval.

Instead of guessing and following old school advice, UOAs are recommended to absolutely know for sure what's going on inside the engine. UOA data can alert you to possible problems developing so corrective action can be taken before major problems develop. UOAs can help determine what a good oil change interval should be for your particular driving. UOAs are your friend here.

"Drive more, worry less" applies. 

Have fun!


----------



## KiLisH (Apr 26, 2015)

*e46 oil change*

Hi guys, due to economic status, is it OK if I service my BMW 2001 328i with a semi synthetic oil just this one time???? Is it OK????? P.s I live in a hot environment ranging from 30-45 degrees Celsius.......help please


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

KiLisH said:


> Hi guys, due to economic status, is it OK if I service my BMW 2001 328i with a semi synthetic oil just this one time???? Is it OK????? P.s I live in a hot environment ranging from 30-45 degrees Celsius.......help please


No. In extreme heat or cold.. Oh, Hell no!

Semi-synthetic is by definition only half synthetic. "Semi" means half in Latin. Your car needs full synthetic. But, don't worry about your economic situation. Full synthetic oil gives you about 2% better fuel economy than petroleum oil of the same viscosity rating. So, it's safe to assume semi-synthetic would give you 1% better fuel economy. That 1% better fuel economy will almost pay for the added cost of the proper oil.

One of Frau Putzer's friends recently inherited a 2004, 75k mile 530i from her late husband. She never drove it when he was alive. But, after she started driving it she fell in love with it and has decided to keep it. She asked me to look it over. The car had two previous owners before her husband got it. So, who knows what type of oil was used or how often it was change. I looked into the oil fill hole and it was nasty: heavy two-dimensional, brown varnish, and the start of three-dimensional, black sludge. To impress upon her the importance of regular oil changes using the proper oil, I showed her the inside of Frau Putzer's engine (V6 Honda, 133k miles) that has received 8k mile oil changes with full-synthetic... absolutely no deposits. My E46 M3's engine was also spotless at 116k miles with 6.5k mile oil synthetic oil changes.

Years ago, I built an Excel spreadsheet that analyzes the relative costs of synthetic and conventional oil changes, using all the relevant parameters:

Oil capacity
Conventional oil cost
Synthetic oil cost
Filter cost
Labor cost
Shop fee cost
MPG
Improvement in MPG from synthetic (%)
Conventional oil change interval (miles)
Synthetic oil change interval (miles)
Top off oil
2nd oil filter (for longer synthetic oil change intervals)

It calculates the break-even oil change interval mileage where synthetic oil pays for itself, and the savings from a further extended oil change interval.

Taking a real rough guess at your actual variables, it'd only cost you an extra $15 to use the correct oil in a 7500 mile oil change.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

KiLisH said:


> Hi guys, due to economic status, is it OK if I service my BMW 2001 328i with a semi synthetic oil just this one time???? Is it OK????? P.s I live in a hot environment ranging from 30-45 degrees Celsius.......help please


I am sorry to hear that synthetic oil is so expensive in your country.

In Germany, ATU is a chain of auto parts stores (much like Autozone or O'Reilly in the US). ATU synthetic oil has a BMW LL-01 rating but is significantly cheaper than Castrol or Mobil 1 with the BMW LL-01 rating.

Good luck.

(to other readers, the cost of 5 quarts of oil can be equivalent to 1 week of labor or even two weeks for low paying jobs in some countries)


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

anyone know what is the grace period at dealers on getting the oil changed? I.E. 500 miles to change according to car? 200 miles? 100 miles etc?
Thanks


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't know if this is the exact thread, but I and many others have contributed to this subject extensively. I guess to give some terse answers/responses:
1) Refined oil or synthetic must meet SAE standards that are very strict, for durability, detergent qualities, service life, and of course, lubrication. I honestly don't think it makes a whole lot of difference what brand/type one uses, as long as it meets the manufacturer's SAE grade standard.
2) When it comes down to it, considering cleaning, durability of the oil molecules, lubrication ability, service life; if the oil turns black, and is about to become opaque, it is definitely time to change it. Until then, it still has some life in it, as it has not become saturated with dirt, carbon, or worn out polymers. Else, it would be opaque to light.
3) And that service life point varies most definitely on the style of operation of the vehicle, not the vehicle or oil itself. So, there is no hard and fast mileage limit. Frequent stop and go, causes oil to wear out much faster than long drives down the autobahn at constant speed.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Freshly replaced diesel oil is black opaque instantly. Oil molecules do not "wear out" but the additive package does and the suspended dirt overwhelms.


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

"Oil molecules do not "wear out""

Yes they do. Longer chain polymers (synthetically constructed; ergo synthetic) break from shear forces, just like a thin piece of metal, or a rivet, or a string. In fact, in the early 70's, this was the primary selling/marketing point for the newly introduced "Mobil 1".


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

What is the Oil Change Interval for an Over-The-Road tractor? How fast does their oil "wear out?"

On information and belief, their OCI is the overhaul interval 500K miles.


----------



## z3jeff (Oct 20, 2014)

Since my BMW is 16 yrs old, 2001 Z3, I don't use a dealer but I was given 100 miles either way for my free oil changes in my Toyota at the dealer.


----------



## jasonpbaxter2013 (8 mo ago)

I just took my BMW to get an oil change at the dealership. I bought the 3 year oil change package they just came out with last year for $200. I had 11,000 miles on it. They refused to do an oil change because I wasn't close enough to 15,000 miles. I used to be a huge fan of BMW. Now I see them for the rip off artists they truly are. Hot garbage!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

jasonpbaxter2013 said:


> I just took my BMW to get an oil change at the dealership. I bought the 3 year oil change package they just came out with last year for $200. I had 11,000 miles on it. They refused to do an oil change because I wasn't close enough to 15,000 miles. I used to be a huge fan of BMW. Now I see them for the rip off artists they truly are. Hot garbage!


Name them and shame them, as the rest of the story will be interesting. Perhaps the devil is in the details of the contract purchased for $200 for three years of oil change package, allowing some discretion by the party of the second part.


----------

